# Please HElp??Doc thinks I have endo, I think IBS



## steph3g (Feb 25, 2002)

After complaining of pain after Bowel Movements, and during sex. Plus frequent bouts of gas and bloating. my doctor wants to perform laparascopy and hysterascopy. I've only had 1 abnormal period in the past four months. Thats when I started having periods again. I've either been pregnant or breastfeeding for the past 7 years. No problems with convceiving I guess







Does anyone have these sympoms with IBS or Endo. Any input will be appreciated.


----------



## CaseyL (Jul 23, 2001)

Steph - I have every symptom that you mentioned and I have been diagnosed with IBS and endometriosis. I had both laparoscopy and hysteroscopy done in Nov. '01 for infertility plus the symptoms you mentioned. They found Stage III endometriosis and removed a fibroid. I was diagnosed with IBS about 15 years ago. My drs suspected endo for years and it wasn't until I couldn't get pregnant that they decided to pursue a diagnosis. I think my symptoms are a combination of IBS and endo. My infertility dr said that endometriosis can cause IBS symptoms.I've never heard of anyone else (besides me) who had pain after b.m.'s. This occurs during the week or so before my period. How about yours? Casey


----------



## steph3g (Feb 25, 2002)

Yes the pain is more during the pms time but I sometimes have it all the time. How bad was the laparoscopy for you? 2 incisions or 1? I just wondered also why his first thought was endo and not ibs. i've never before been diagnosed with either. also, during my last two pregnancies my uterus was tilted back very much, making it difficult for doc's to check the cervix. Do you know if that is just an endo symptom or is it ibs also?


----------



## CaseyL (Jul 23, 2001)

I have two incisions from the lap, one in my belly button and one about 3 inches below it. It wasn't too bad. I was uncomfortable for about a week. I haven't heard of a tilted uterus being a symptom of endo. I know mine is very tilted forward though.


----------



## Toothgal21 (Feb 28, 2002)

My name is Casey and I am 20 years old. I just had a laparoscopy done a year ago, and had endometreosis removed. I also have just newly been diagnosed with IBS. If you have any questions about endo, feel free to ask away. It sucks and it is painfull. I am now trying out a new birth control to help the pain go away, Yasmin. talk to you later, and chat with me whenever.-Kc


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

The same symptoms can be caused by endo or IBS. Some people are unlucky enough to have both. The last time I saw my gyn, he told me he'd seen many women who were diagnosed with "IBS" but he found out they had endo, and after that was treated the bowel symptoms went away.I'm familiar with laparoscopies, but what is a hysteroscopy?And where in the belly button do they put that incision? I have my belly button pierced, and wondered if I'd have a scar right by the piercing or what. I've never had a lap, but last time I was at the gyn he said "have we ever done a lap on you?" because I had so many symptoms that could be endo. We treated this last yr with continuous birth control pills (no placebos) and that helped the symtoms a lot. Now I can't believe it's already almost time for that dreaded appt again, so we'll see what he says about gyn/gi stuff next month.


----------



## CaseyL (Jul 23, 2001)

Luna - my lap scar is on the lower part of my belly button, in the middle. A hysteroscopy is a scope to look inside the uterus for any abnormalities. They found a fibroid on US that was removed by the hysteroscope and laser 4 months ago. I now have another fibroid and am having another hysteroscopy next Thursday. My dr told me that, unfortunately, my endo will never be gone completely, even after surgery. I'll always have it. Mine was pretty extensive and he removed as much as he could. I still have all of my symptoms that I had before surgery. I think the important thing is to diagnose it as early as possible. I had symptoms for 15 years and drs. speculated that I had it but never did anything about it until last year when I couldn't get pregnant. With all of the discomfort I go through all month long, between endo and IBS, I really didn't think the lap was all that bad. I'm used to discomfort in that area. Birth control pills helped my symptoms too when I was on them. Good luck with whatever you decide.Casey


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Thanks Casey.My doc is keeping an eye on this stuff. He specializes in endo and treating infertility, so I feel like I'm in good hands. Last time I was there, he did an impromptu intravaginal ultrasound, and didn't see any endo. I'm only 24, and from what I've read, it can be harder to see in younger women. But we will keep a close eye on it. My mom has endo, and belongs to a support group for those with it, and she knows many women who had difficulty conceiving because of it. And she wants grandchildren







so she had me into the doc to ask about endo when I was a teen since I had such bad cramps. Incidentally, my mom has NO trouble conceiving me (first try!) and took i think 2 months with my younger brother. I guess it's all about where the endo is growing, on whether it affects fertility, is my understanding.When I'm in to see the doc in less than a month, one of the things I plan on asking about is how possible endo might affect my fertility. I've watch some relatives struggle for years to have a baby (not all blood relatives) and don't want to wait, say, 5 years to start trying and then take another 5-10 to actually conceive. But we also don't want to start trying in 2 because of possible infertility probs and have no trouble conceiving and have a family much sooner than we'd prefer. If it happened by accident, we'd deal, but we don't want to stop taking precautions and have one too soon.BTW I have been on the pill for 5 years, but just continuously for the past 11 months. I stopped for a period tho, and am cramping right now







I love kids, but honestly, if I had to go without the pill and having super horrible cramps like I get without it, I don't know how long I could be off the pill to try and conceive. And I doubt they'd give me much stronger painkillers for the cramps.


----------

